# Lens recommendation for Nikon D300



## LucyZ (Feb 13, 2008)

I am a newbie but have decided to purchase the D300. I want a camera that will last for years. I am struggling with understanding lenses.  Would it be better to buy just the D300 body for $1799.95?  They offer two other packages. One is with a 18-135mm lens for $2099.95 and the other is with a 18-200mm lens for $2479.95. Can I get a better lens if I purchase it separately? Thank you!


----------



## Stranger (Feb 13, 2008)

the 18-200vr is a decent lens for all around shooting. Its not really specific for a good use though beside a carry around. Most would prefer a faster piece of glass. What do you intend to shoot? that would most likely help us help you when it comes to suggesting a good lens. I personally would get the body only, and if cost is not an issue (seems that way to me) look at the 28-75 2.8 or the 17-xx 2.8 (drawing blank)

That would be pro glass though.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 13, 2008)

I wouldn't buy either of those as a beginner.

You will have a spectacular camera body and you need to learn how to use it. 

The 18-135 is not a very sharp lens and the 18-200 needs some experience to learn how to get good results from it.

I would start with a simple sharp lens like the 18-70 - no longer produced by available inexpensively on line.  This is an incredible lens for the money (maybe the best that Nikon ever produced), very sharp and a reasonable zoom.

Once you learn what you want to do, you can start buying other lenses then.


----------



## LucyZ (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you for your replies. I like to shoot a variety of topics, street scenes, landscape, neices and nephews..etc. Unfortunately, money is an issue that is why if I am going to spend $500-$700 on a lens I want one that is fairly decent. If I can get a much better one, even if it costs a few hundred more, than it would be worth it to me. I am looking to make a good investment in quality equipement that will last.


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 14, 2008)

That was just the answers that I received when I said I was going the D200 and 18-200 route last July.

What is going to make the difference is your level of desire to learn and what you put into it. The D300 is a camera that will DEMAND that you learn how to use it right to get the most out of it... otherwise, you won't get anything more than the same kind of snapshots that any $150 point&shoot could do for you.

I went the prosumer path, but then again, I literally threw myself into this the best I could and invested a lot in books, courses and most importantly... time. If you have the same level of enthusiasm, by all means invest in a D300... but please don't put a cheap lens on it (I do NOT consider the 18-200 to be a bad lens... its a mid-level quality lens with a LOT of potential, but it cannot compete with better quality lenses, though I call the 18-200 the ultimate walk-around lens, bar none).

Since that time, I've added to my bag and am somewhere in the $4000+ invested in my setup and love it.

I am a big advocate of poeple doing a TON of research themselves BEFORE they purchase, because no one else can be held responsible for them making a good or bad choice for you.  Do your homework, really KNOW if you want a D300 or not and then no matter what you purchase, if you have done things right, purchase with confidence.


----------

